# My Bohemian Bunnies part 2..2011



## tristaw. (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm posting some pics of Phineas, BunBun and Cassie taken yesterday 
BunBun's ear looks worse on camera so no need to panic  he is still growing in his fur lol. he looks a mess. It is so hard to get pics of him and most consist of me running after him as he BOUNDS through the place bahahaha. i'm still not good with the action/pet mode so I find the bunnies very hard to photograph.

Finn isn't too bad. He lays down a lot lol

Cats are a breeze " take a picture of me? of course, I'm beautifulllll" 

















shameless display of masculinity  can you say "needs to be neutered?" 






yes, I live in these jammies. comfy...






Look at me, I'm sooo cute..Mama had no idea what to do with the red eye so now it's gray


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 1, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhhhh Bunbun, oh how I love that bunny. Great pics Trist!!

Do you have a sports setting on the camera? That's usually best for taking pics of moving things, I just leave mine on sports.


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks Brandy, I love my babyboys :inlove:
I had it on sports and for some reason it doesn't seem to work. I have to figure this camera out before I lose my mind ( and my moments!) Both bunnies were washing their faces at the same time. BunBun was in his cage  ( but I moved it to the livingroom so he and Finn can be close to each other. they were both grooming practically fur to fur. what a great pic that would have been!


----------



## Nela (Jan 1, 2011)

Love the pictures :biggrin2:


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks Sophie ! 
I took a bunny flop pic yesterday and am going to post it today sometime. It's toooo cute!


----------



## Nela (Jan 3, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing it :biggrin2:


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 3, 2011)

o.m.g.
read up my tribe.. i need your help.
Phineas. yes, he needs a middle name because BOY IS HE TROUBLE!!
So, I have a babygate, beads,and a sheet over and attached to the kitchen doorway.
All was peacfeul for a few days after putting the sheet up.
well,, it appears that phineas ( the full name because the stinker is being a brat today  ) has figured it all out.
He's been watching for days. I'm sure of it.
This morning I cleaned. My mama is coming. I like to show her a clean house and pretend it always looks like this bahahaha..anyway..I hear bunny feet on the floor.
on the wood floor. on the floor of the hallway outside of the kitchen. I found him and figured the sheet must have been pulled to one side.
So I put him back in..gate, beads, sheet secured and went on with cleaning. I turn around and I see a flying bunny come straight through a solid sheet with no openings except the one he created by pushing with his nose as he leaped through it.
this boy has NO fear.

and what does he do, he hightails it to the couch. his peeing spot and he promptly lifts that tail and whooosh.. all over the cushions that hubby washed yesterday.

I put him back down and he jumped back up. he made it a game. mama put him down, he jumped back up, this went on for 20 minutes. I swear if he could he'd be panting like a dog and wagging his tail.

He loved and I mean LOVEd this game. he would look at me from the floor, look at me, look at the couch and BOING straight up, binky like mad and I would chase him because really it ended up being fun. LOL

He is pooping everywhere doesn't care. and peeing on one particular cushion so I removed that cushion and all others and now we have a sofa with a bottom and a wooden back.

Argggghhhhhhhh..

I have got to contain him somewhere at night at least but he is like houdini. he is an escape artist supreme. I have to for his own safety not only because there are wires which are hidden and covered BUT he finds a way to them.

Who told me Flemmies were laid back.. huh who? who?
He was such a good little baby. he will be three months on the 7th of january.

and now all hell is breaking loose. LOL

I have to admit. I find it hilarious and endearing but the rest of the fam is not impressed bahahhaha.. I tell them all to sit on the floor then.

Seriously I need ideas though ASAP. He scales gates, he climbs like a monkey when he gets up high enough he then leaps. He can jump from a sitting position straight up in the air about 3 ft.

He tried climbing the curtains like a cat. No fear of heights or of being picked up or cats, or vacuuming.
I tried the ivory soap, rubbing it on the furniture that worked for two days.

I'm getting puppy pads this week for the couch but I know he will just pull them off. My next resort diapers and I'm not even kidding.

I've done some research and until I find something with a ROOF over his head to keep him in at night, I need to catch the pee before all my furniture is ruined and hubby packs his bag and leaves LOL

So, Finn has the ability to leap as a bunnyfrog, to clumb like a kittybunny..and play chase like a puppybun.

He is species confused LOL

help.help.help.

and did I say HELP??? good thing he is so cute. I can't even get mad. I did clap my hands and said NO! when he hopped onto the couch but I felt so bad, I started to cry.

I'm a wimpy mama.


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 3, 2011)

Yup, he definately needs to be contained. I would buy him an ex-pen for when he needs to be confined or an Xl dog crate.

Hahaha he is too funny!


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 3, 2011)

I thought about a do crate and I looked at the xtra large ones but I think I couldn't deal with that. It still looks too small for him.
I'm going to have to get over the anti cage thing I have going.
Poor BunBun has been in his cage a bit too much today and it's bothering me.. since Phineas found a new way out.
What is an ex-pen? is it big enough?


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 3, 2011)

here is the sweetest stinker you will ever see 






and again..






and looook at this..... omg siggghhhhhh loveloveloveeee...






I don't know why the bottoms of his feet look so dirty. he doesnt know what litter looks like let alone spend time in it arggh 






do you know how uncomfortable this is now? and that is poor bunbun's cage 
see that pile of pillows? yup. their home is now on a rocking chair.


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 3, 2011)

They come in all different sizes, google pet exercise pen.

I use a XL dog crate with Pickles, he is out everyday but I feel safer knowing what he's doing and where he's at when I can't watch him. He actually likes the crate and alot of times he hops back into it for a nap, LOL

I also believe in crating my dogs when we're not home. Everyone likes having a "den".


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 3, 2011)

Awwwww, I just LOVE the one where he's sleeping, I don't believe he's as mischevious as you say...look at that bundle of pure innocence :heartbeat:


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 3, 2011)

I love how you put it "den" that makes me feel better because I've never thought of it that way before! You're right.
I'm going to walmart on wednesday so I'll look for one then.
thanks Brandy!

and don't be deceived by his sweetness lol


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 6, 2011)

oh how she loves bunnies..look at how big finn has gotten!! :inlove:
( excuse the unvaccummed carpet and my spelling of the word unvaccumed )


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh, what a lovely pic  I'm dying from overload cuteness.


----------



## Nela (Jan 6, 2011)

:inlove:

Did you look into the pen/dog crate? He'll be fine. No worries! It's not fair to BunBun anyway if he's caged because Phin is escaping. Lol I love the 'lil' bugger :biggrin2:


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 6, 2011)

LOL Sophie, I love him to bits too and yes, you're right, it's not fair to him. Babyboy is doing well in the bathroom until we get the dog crate.
BunBun is still in his cage more than he used to be though 
That's going to change asap. I hate hateee to see him in there.
He's out now because Babyboy is in solitary confinement atm 
Although, he didn't poop or pee all day! YAY but tonight, he messed up and went everywhere again LOL
BunBun never ever everrrrr has an accident except in my bedroom. The rest of the house is safe from him and he is not neutered so he is a mystery bunny.
love my boys so much :inlove:


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh that pic is ADORABLE!!!! :heartbeat:

I love it!
Everything OK Trist?? You've been quiet lately, actually everybody has! I miss you :hugsquish:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 8, 2011)

DAMMM Bunbun has some big danglers!!!.
ok i came here to snitch on Virc..remember when she said she didnt wanna show a pic of herself cuz others were so pretty....
well i saw a pic of her and she is DROP DEAD GORGEOUS!!.yea give her some poop about it will ya...shes this tiny asian beeeauty....


----------



## Nela (Jan 9, 2011)

Lol I love how Flash Gordon is snitching on Vircia. Hehehe. Youlied tothe wrong woman Vircia 

I hope all is well Trist :biggrin2:What are you up to this lovely Sunday?


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 10, 2011)

Long time I didn't talk with you, Tris. How are you ? Hope to catch up with you soon  and is that ????? wait..... What ????
That's my girl, Lisa. There she goes, hahahahahahaha  and Sophie, nope I didn't lie... just my face is not my type... :confused2: what I mean is... I never look at myself pretty or something. Wish I could be a bit taller though...LOL. My dad used to tease me, " did you know when you were young, you were pretty tall, but a hammer accidentally dropped on your head, it has shorten you up !! " LOL. Who knows, perhaps it's true, Wahahahaha.

Tris, I miss you


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 10, 2011)

yes- Lisa lol if BunBun were a human male, he'd be quite proud 

Sophie, I had a semi date with hubby while my oldest daughter took my Sophie out sledding. we watched a movie, well... I did, hubby was zzzzzzz.. lol

Vircia!!! You've been holding out?? I hope when I check out you blog your picture will be there!

:hugsquish: to you all


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 12, 2011)

man oh maan oh maaaan am I tired! I've been pretty quiet due to this semi exhaustion. The buns are good, well if bad is good then Babyboy is good arggh. I spent the last hour picking up yet more knocked over stuff in the bathroom.

This morning ceramic stuff knocked onto ceramic tile, SMASH!!
Talk about energy. BunBun is so laid back. Always was except of course the way he boots it all around at high speed but he doesn't do anything that makes me want to pull my hair out. He doesn't poop or pee except in his litter..
Good BUNBUNNNN..

Phineassssssssssss...I'm changing his name, I am. To Houdini.. or I would but I know you have a kitty named Houdina, Sophie so I won't really change it but it should be changed!!!!

I now have a babygate and a HUGE piece of some kind of cardboard sign stuff we brought home which fit the doorway and is above the babygate lol. Fingers crossed that that will contain the little monster.. errr.. I mean beloved bun LOL at least for two days or more..

Anyone want to see my first attempt at a photo shoot of my daughter??

I so want to show her off, I think she is so beautiful! 

















she didn't drink any of the wine, it's old lol I use it for cooking but we were going for a storyline here lol


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 12, 2011)

Vircia, I want to see a picture!!! pleaseeeeeee? I'm very good at whining..


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 12, 2011)

son of a ....dammitman....i gotta remember to watch this thread...grrr. im missing out on all ur stuff.....
real quick run thru...there are huge dog crates on craigslist (is that in canada too?)..i bought all of my huge ones for like anywhere between 30-50 bucks...thats cheap...and i agree with Brandy..all my buns like having a "safe' place to be...thats prob why Phin keeps trying to get out also...they like when something is protecting over their head...for instance..dont they instantly calm down and feel safe when u hover over them close and hug them to ur body?..they feel protected...
next subject...the pics of ur daughter are FABULOUS!!..she is such a gorgeous girl ..she looks very cosmopolitanish...and ur pics with the lighting are kewl..!!
..i got more to say but i gotta feed some buns their veggies..
oh yea and i cant spell vaccuum either...that word is impossible...i never remember if its 2 c's or 2 u's ..hehe .too funny Trist...
oh yea and is Phineas that light in color or is it ur camera flash??.hes so handsome..i dont care how bad he is...


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 12, 2011)

and Virc...zip it woman!! you are GORGEOUS!..:brat:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 12, 2011)

i cussed ...did u notice..?..dammitman dammitman dammitman...!!and another DAMMITMANNNNNN!! ooooooooooooh i feel so much better.....


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 12, 2011)

I got paid today YAY!! I can get a dog crate woohoooo. we have kijiji here Lisa so I'm stoked!!! Phin is a teeny bit darker than the pics but not by much. He has the most gorgeous coat everrrrrrr and his badness is the cute bad BUT when you're tired and you have a bunny that is convinced he is a dog and wants to play 24/7 it's not as cute lol. I thought bunnies were only active at dawn and dusk?? 
WRONG. oh so very achingly wrong bahahahhaha
I can almost hear him singing, " I feel good, dod dod dod do. like I knew that I would... I FEEEEL fine..." yup, he is always happy.
he is THE binky bunny. he binkies on command. BunBun binkies but then goes and lays down. teeheeee
I just read about vinegar to clean the pee spots. I'm going to get right on that.
I've been cleaning with dishsoap and a scrub brush.

thanks for the compliments on the pics of my girl. she has NO confidence at all. none. I was sure I would hear a lot of B***ching and moaning about how awful she looked but I think she was shocked herself lol

I used a toilet paper roll under her hair for the bump because we were going for a 1960's/70's feel.
That was so much fun  I'm trying to figure out what look we will use next.

I washed the colour out so it would look like a pic in a magazine around the time period we were going for.

My father HATED them lol he likes crystal clear, can almost touch them pics..I like clear too but when I'm attempting to be artistic, note I said TRYING lol I like to experiment a bit.

Man, I should go crawl in bed I guess but the sooner I sleep the sooner the morning comes, how's that for positivity lol oh lift oh hated most despised funk.


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 12, 2011)

there is NOTHINg like letting loose with the swearing. it is one of the best feelings in the world. I actually said a really meanie thing today to hubby.. I won't say what it is but I was not nice BUT it did feel good and I did say sorry


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 12, 2011)

Trist how could u have not seen everybody always talkin about vinegar ..?/.where have u been woman??..hehe.u aint cleaning bunny pee if u aint using vinegar...i hate it too..hate it hate it hate it..the smell is horrifying to me...,makes me wanna get rid of dinner...but it works..., u sound like ur in a slightly good mood right now...me like.


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh Tris, your daughter is so beautiful. Good jobs for photos !  Really nice photo shoot. Congratulations about Bunbun being so good boy.  I guess there's nothing more happier that our baby furs using their litter box huh ?  When Kimi stopped pooping and peeing in the room, I was soooo happy, it felt like...like I won lottery ! Ok too much but nearly like that !!!  LOL
I guess I resist your request then... otherwise Lisa will kill me, hehehe. I promise I will post my pic on our blog. Take care !


----------



## Nela (Jan 13, 2011)

Trist,

Your daughter is beautiful. I love what you did with the photos. The first is my favorite. How fun to have such a great model right at home when needed :biggrin: I so love Phin. You could change his name to Houdini if you want lol. It wouldn't bother me that's for sure. Really, if he's too much trouble I can pick him up and introduce him to Maybelle  Lol. 

Vircia, Lol I hope you know I was kidding about the 'lying'. I know what you mean. I sure do hope you will add to the cuteness factor and post your pic in your blog though


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 13, 2011)

yup I'm feeling better, lisa YAY finally.. and oops on the overlooking of vinegar. I can't wait to get at it after the kiddles have returned to their clean houses while mine looks like it's a garbage dump ( smells like one too since I didn't use vinegar all this time teeheeee)


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Vircia and no, I think you were bang on.. it would totally feel like a lottery win!!!! BunBun is testament to that!!

A picture Vircia?? YAY so my whining worked?? good to know, I can keep my bad habits


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you Sophie!! I love the first one too. I'm getting more batteries today. Mine don't last very long lol

Maybelle and Phin oh god.. can you imagine?


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 13, 2011)

Your daughter is GORGEOUS!!
Like model gorgeous and good job with the pics!

Do all your kids still live at home?
I can relate to the kid thing...I love them all to pieces but sometimes I just can't wait for their Mom's to come get them, LOL


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Brandy! I think she is too but I'm her Mama  I think with those longggg legs ( she doesnt get them from me, let me tell ya lol) she should be modeling.
My two daughters live with me but my son lives down the road like two minute walk lol so he practically lives with me except he sleeps at home. eats here of course  he is 6 7 so a big young man to feed. 
time alone is a luxury not allotted to me in this life! lol
I'm looking for a night time job. this staying home for all these years is getting to me!!!! I think that's been my problem.


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 15, 2011)

well. I've been reading sooska's blog.. WOW and she has inspired me without knowing it  to make it a bunny photo shoot day..

I had grand plans today. To go into the city, cam in hand and take myself out for coffee but I don't feel like it. It wasn't clicking with me.. so there will be bunny pics later!

I'm going to go a bunbun shoot even though he always looks beat up.. Poor BunBun.. he is in molt atm.

Still.. he is MY sweet heartbunny and I don't care that he is a mess 

Hope you enjoy them when I finish the shoot and post them..
stay tuned!!


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 15, 2011)

I have a night job as well as my babysitting in the daytime. I stay with a 93 yr old lady 5 nights a week from 9 at night until 7 in the morning.

Can't wait to see some Bunbun pics later!! YAY.
My Grampie was 6'7"....how cool is that?!?!

Where do you live in NS? Windsor is ringing a bell but is that right?


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 15, 2011)

Photo photo photo photo and PHOTO YAY !!!


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 15, 2011)

as promised some bunbun pics.. he is NOT happy, he is in the bathroom and the door has been shut.. Babyboy is in a cage ( not large enough) but I had to clean sometime!!!!!!! so both boys were out of my way. the big boy took my hurricane out for awhile and so I cleaned and then snapped pics in between so not a photo shoot but a photo grab.

bunbun looks worse for wear  I am with him everyday and yet I don't realize until I see pics how much startingly older he looks since Manu attacked him 







Grow back fur...











Babyboy" what the **&(&* am I in?? let me out!!"
He is out now.. I had to vinegarize everythinggggggg...


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 16, 2011)

Good to see Bunbun, being healthy and his eye looks great, Tris ! It's seems to be healed very well.  YAY ! 
Is he shedding now, Bunbun ? Kimi is so fluffy now, I have to groom her more than once per day now.  Fur everywhere ! Fur season, woohoo ! LOL.  
Oh don't forget to let your Babyboy out, Hehe. He's lovely by the way  
Take care !


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 16, 2011)

Vircia YES lol fur everywhere.. arggh.. bunbun's other eye looked a bit weepy yesterday and is a little better today but i'm going to keep an eye on it. he has a habit of poking his face headfirst into the hay though and it's happened on and off through the last 3 years.
Babyboy is out..bad little bunny lol


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 17, 2011)

LOL  Buy Bunbuna a cool sunglass, protecting him from getting hay into his eye. Hehehe must be soooo cute a bunny boy with sunglass. hehe, just kidding..  Kimiko gets hay stucking between her lips and her moustache sometimes, first few times she tried to get it out herself, some successful,some not. So when I tried helping her, she ran away. But lately, just this morning actually.. she got hay stuck again. I didn't see, but it was her coming to me, hopped on my lap and looked at me like " Mom, SOS ! ". It was funny and cute in the same time. LOL 
 Where are Lis and Brandy ? I Miss them :'(


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 17, 2011)

Vircia,I miss Lisa and Brandy too!!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 17, 2011)

Tristana, great blog.

Your Bunnies are ADORABLE.:inlove::heartbeat::hearts

Susan


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks Susan!


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Awww, I feel special :hugsquish:

I love Bunbun soooo much. My boys are shedding as well and I am constantly rubbing my face in their fur and well it's not fun anymore since I come up with furry lips....hehehe


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 19, 2011)

Guys, I feel like I'm a bunny right now. I am totally covered with fur... cak ! cak ! cak ! and I think I have furball in my throat... I gotta go !!! 
 LOL Miss you guys. Take care !


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 20, 2011)

well.. finally we have a space large enough for Babyboy.. what a struggle it's been.. I had a weird feeling tonight and decided to go to a thrift store where I found this HUGE dog crate and it was only $35.

I JUST put him in this so it's bare.. his hay isn't even in there yet.. but I was excited. The pictures don't do justice to the size of this thing lol makes Finn look teeny lol


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice cage.  he seems to like it, hehehe. Why I didn't think of dog cage in the beginning ? Now I learn from it. The fact that I bought a small rodent cage for Kimi at the first place is killing me... I should did more research  bad momma. Now I'm learning from mistakes I did  
Tris, which bedding you use for your boys ? I'm looking for new bedding for Kim...this one is good, only it makes quite a lot of dusts.


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Vircia! BunBun's cage is too small as well. He isn't in it much but the time he is, I feel guilty too. I'm Looking for a smaller dog crate for him then I will be a happy bunnymama 

I use wood pellets for wood stoves for bedding. There is absolutely no dust at all! It's wonderful.

Hope you have a great day, Vircia!


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 21, 2011)

And when they pee on it... How it looks like ? I mean.. the one I'm using right now. when it's wet with Kim's pee, it become sticker and turns into a small ball. So I can easily remove it. Only one minus is that when it's quite some times laying there and the more Kim steps on it, the more it becomes dust. 
Thank you, Tristana. Have a great day too


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks like enough room for a shelf too! He just needs to mess it up to make it his.


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 23, 2011)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Looks like enough room for a shelf too! He just needs to mess it up to make it his.


:yeahthat: Hahahahaha, I agree with you, Dave.


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 23, 2011)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Looks like enough room for a shelf too! He just needs to mess it up to make it his.


LOL yes, I agree..he has messed it up now for sure. I have to figure out how to make a shelf because I would have no idea how to secure it.. can you help me out with this one?

The littertraining is going horribly still.. that's a constant frustration. He poops everywhere in his cage. not "little here and there's" but piles. He doesn't pee anywhere but in his litterbox which is awesome but the poop problem ...argghhhh.

and out of his cage? nothinggg is safe lol nothing... I put vinegar on the couch, he doesn't care, the rugs, the pillows, the toys.. everything.

I'm hoping by fixing him soon ( if his boy parts ever decide to show themselves) that this will end!

Funny, but my 4 year old unneutered male is perfectly litter trained. He is the neatest boy in the world... so I'm not sure if it is just individual personalities. You'd think BunBun would be going everywhere too.

weird bunnies  but omg they are both so sweet. :inlove:


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 23, 2011)

*Bunny parents wrote: *


> And when they pee on it... How it looks like ? I mean.. the one I'm using right now. when it's wet with Kim's pee, it become sticker and turns into a small ball. So I can easily remove it. Only one minus is that when it's quite some times laying there and the more Kim steps on it, the more it becomes dust.
> Thank you, Tristana. Have a great day too


When they pee on the wood pellets they dissolve into a wet mush but it doesn't seem to turn to dust at all and dries quickly but stays darker and no longer look like pellets. Years ago, with Simon, I used newspaper based litter for cats called, " yesterday's news" but it ended up getting too expensive.

Btw, Kimi is gorgeous.. I love all your pics soooo much!


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 24, 2011)

Tris, thank you so much for your reply. Would you mind show me how the package looks like ? It seems really good bedding. This one, like I said, is good too, only annoyed thing is it turns into dust when it lays there long time. 
 hehehe, I'm glad you like Kimi's pics. I'm waiting to see more pics of your lovely boys too. How are they doing ? 
Hugs !


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 24, 2011)

I'll take a picture of the bag.. We get them at a home improvement store. People buy them for their woodstoves. I love them because there is no odour at all.

Babyboy is doing great. he is loving his crate. He is in it most of the day and it's helping the litter training. His dog cage has to be cleaned twice a day because he hasn't caught on to his litterbox very well BUT when he is out, he doesn't go on the furniture anymore which is a miracle!!

I read that crate time is training time which is helping ease my guilt that he isn't out all the time like he used to be.

BunBun is always good. Never has an accident, is laid back and just mellow lol. he's not a cuddle bunny anymore though.. he'd rather scoot all over the place 

I'll take more pictures soon. I'm still trying to organize the apartment so it feels cosy.

 hugs back to you, Vircia!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 24, 2011)

Tristana, nice cage. 

Do you have any of the NIC panels? You can make a shelf out of them and attach it with the wire ties. That what I do in mybunny cages. I then cover them with a type of board and then use a "Binder Clip" to keep the board frommoving. Geez am I making sense here.:?

Susan

PS

Cute Cute Bunny.


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes, that made sense LOL I was wondering about the Nic panels too but he is almost 12 lbs will it hold him? He will be four months old on the 7th of February, big boy!! lol


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you so much, Tris  But only if you have time, if not, it's okay. I've been searching for "perfect" bedding for Kim, but so far the brand called " cat best" is the best for us,only annoying part is that, it turns into dust after a period of using. It just hit me tonight, when I told my husband that Kimiko's been sneezing since yesterday evening. Without any other symptoms. He asked me if it's possible that she got dust from something in her nose and it's tingling her. That hits me ! She's been digging in her litter box couple days. I hope this is it. I don't want her to get sick.  Thanks again.


----------



## Nela (Jan 24, 2011)

Tris,

That dog crate looks great. I am glad you decided to get it. I imagine it helps the situation a lot? I had a New Zealand rescueefor a few weeks and I used NIC panels. I crisscrossed the cable ties to make it sturdier. You'd want to check the ties out regularly to make sure they aren't being chewed, making the shelf less sturdy, but other than that it shouldn't be a problem. I know others use dowels (long circular wooden poles found at the renovation stores) and put them right through the bars to hold up the shelf as an extra precaution.

I also wanted to thank you for messaging me. It was nice to know that someone was thinking of me. It came at a moment when it as needed. Thank you for that. :rose:


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks Sophie ink iris: I'm definitely looking into a shelf thingie for my not so baby, baby boy!

I have so much joy right now..for the first time in forever, after I mentioned that his litter training is going awful.. he was out allll morning. It's 2 pm here now.. so for about 5 hours, he was out and playing and not.. one..poop. not.one.pee either YAY!!!!!!!!

he went back into his pen on his own and I left the door open.. and he went into the litterbox and did his biz. I am SOOOO happy right now!!

:yahoo:inkelepht::happyrabbit::bunny18


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey woman! whats shakin with ur badself??.....
ive been away too long..i gotta catch up with everybody..first i was feeling kinda ...bleh...u know what i mean..just ...bleh....then i ended up getting busy with my business cuz Barrett Jackson car auction was in town..last year they televised me doin a job ..it was INSANE!..i had no idea goin there that id be on camera thru the whole job...yikes...i STILL havent caught it on the speed channel barrett repeats yet...im not sure i wanna see ya know..hehe...im gonna catch up my reading the forum...ill be back around.. .oh i did read about not being sure if ur giant can be in a NIC cage...both of mine are ..u just gotta build it sturdier ..ill show u how to do if u get some cubes...u build it like they do for a norm sized bunny but u have to add a few cubes in certain places to make it stronger....the only thing i notice with the giants is they make a poopload more noise jumping up and down off of those shelves....holy schmoly its loud! i try and set up their cages so their poop box can be jumped into from their shelf...it makes it a little quieter.....my Ms Perty is my terror she doesnt like how i set up her pad so she DESTROYS it everynight...and after everything has been moved ...then she flips her food tray thingy thats ziptied to the cage..she flips it up over and over and over and over again..clank clank clank clank clank..everything in my giants cages has to be zipTIED DOWN...they are my destruction crew....everybody has a job here ..ull get a kick outta it when i tell ya..ill fill ya in when i come back ..i gotta make some dinner..later gater


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 26, 2011)

LISA- omg! here you are! I have missed you! grrrrr..
Yes, I would love pointers on putting a shelf in badboy's abode.
and you're famous! where can I go online to view this?? if you don't want to watch, I will!! 
I'm sooo glad you popped back on.. things aren't the same without my tribe around! Brandy needs to get back on this too!!


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 26, 2011)

ohh... and I had a dream the other night about a guinea pig. I have never had a guinea pig before now I'm wondering if I should get around some to see why I dreamed about one. I know absolutely nada about them.

A few days after my dream, I went to a pet store that usually sells no animals at all. (I was there to check out hidey houses for BunBun).It has an adoption area though and I saw one little guinea pig all by herself. She was absolutely beautiful. I have not seen one upclose really.

She melted my heart and this was after the dream. Now, I can't get her out of my heart. Why oh why oh why do I fall so madly in love. Sometimes there is just that snap bond. I had that with BunBun.. immediately love at first sight.

Anyway, I left without filling out any papers or talking to the woman about adopting her. I was quiet the whole drive home which hubby would tell you, is just NOT normal for me LOL

I've been looking at some pics but none have popped out at me like this little girl. In my mind, her name even popped in.. She would be Isabella Marie. Don't ask me why.

oh me, why oh why. My hubby said I would run out of arms to cuddle them all. Animals calm me down.. well unless you have a BABYBOY who is badness personified but he is such a puppy how could I not be completely in love.

He and BunBun are my world. well my kids are too but you know animals don't really talk back.. not mine anyway 

ramble ramble.. sighh.. isabella marie. why did I have to go to see hidey houses and find her instead.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 28, 2011)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Tristana, nice cage.
> 
> Do you have any of the NIC panels? You can make a shelf out of them and attach it with the wire ties. That what I do in mybunny cages. I then cover them with a type of board and then use a "Binder Clip" to keep the board frommoving. Geez am I making sense here.:?
> 
> ...


Exactly what I was going to say. I also put a doll rod under the center of the shelf and attach it with wire/cable ties. It provides some support.


----------



## Suz (Jan 28, 2011)

I just got an almost identical pen to what you just got. And it's for my flemmie 

I had to put a shelf in there too, because Muppet LOVES to be up high and we have heated flooring. So I wanted to get her off that too.

We took a piece of plywood and put two dowels underneath it for support. And then my hubby jammed it in there really good so it wouldn't go anywhere. Here's a pic where you can kind of see it:








It works great for Muppet, and then she has the run of the playroom when we are home.

I hope you are finding yours works well too! Best of luck!


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you Dave and Susan! I'm going to get things tomorrow for both bunnies  loved the pic, susan!! sweet muppet!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 29, 2011)

Isabella Marie? that is a very ritzy name for a piggy
so where is Miss Isabella?..still waiting for her momma to come get her..hehe..im such a bad influence


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL !!
I'm still waiting for a yes from hubby.. not an "ok" not a " do what you want" I want a yes. Plus, I'm doing mucho research first because I have no idea about the needs/care of guinea pigs. My house is noisy through the day and Phin and BunBun totally don't care about the noise. Phin THRIVES on it..BunBun lays down in the midst of it except when he is bounding through the house like the horse he thinks he is.
A guinea pig? I don't know if she could handle it. I don't want to stress her out.

The kids are everywhere. They play in my bedroom, the livingroom, my daughter's bedroom. They are everywhere!!! so.. miss bad influence..I can't remember if you have guinea pigs, I know Brandy does but she hasn't been around for awhile...can you give me any info?


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 29, 2011)

Im excited about today, I'm going shopping for the bunnies!!
I want to Boho up their spaces. I read it's not a good idea to paint anything because of toxins  I was going to paint Phin's shelf this nifty multicoloured pattern so that's out.

I've been looking at pics of houses( cages) for them and soome people have them looking so beautiful. but I had hoped to get out a glue gun and put on some material hanging down a bit off the front of the shelf I'm getting, but I thught that won't work either because what if they pull off the material ( because they both tug like crazy on anything) so that's out too 

I wanted more mats in there too. Phin ( like Tahli did) loves his mat. Bun Bun just wants to ball his up with his paws. 

So, any ideas on a unique looking safe non toxic space for my bunnies?


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 29, 2011)

after the quickest adoption process ever which included simply a call to our vet to verify we had one I guess and a call to two references.. I introduce you all to
ISABELLA... ( don't panic about her abode.. hubby is gone to get everything for her new real cage, he's gone right now YAY! this set up in only until he gets home.)


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 30, 2011)

TICKLED I AM!!..AWESOME! shes a perty thing...and i know NOTHING about piggys but i do know of a fantastic piggy forum..i get alot of info for buns off of it too.u will love it..ill find it and post later..
i hang material off of all my buns shelves so they have privacy ..it works great when its hot weather cuz its too hot for them to go into a cardboard box or someother kinda hidey hole thing...they just run behind their curtain and they THINK they are safe...i cut a few holes in the material and run a ziptie thru it and ziptie to the shelf....since ur buns arent fixed yet they will LOVE LOVE LOVE the material hanging down ..unfixed bunnies make love to the material..they stand up and rub all over it ..it looks like their dancing..its stinkin cute....all my buns did it before the fix...but only Flashie still does it a little bit now.....soo ur gonna hafta fill me in on Miss Issys personality...they say piggys are full of it..but ive never known a pig...


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 30, 2011)

check these links out

guineapig
caviesgalore


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks Lisa! she is gorgeous. her personality right now is timid. really timid.. she doesn't take food from my hand yet and she only made a few little sqeeks this morning because she wanted veggies, she only had her pellets and I guess I spoiled her yesterday. 

I will totally get the material. THAT is good news, we'll all be happy  I'm psyched to start the project which got put aside yesterday for lots and lots of reasons. One was making sure Isabella wasn't too scared and also not lonely.

Today, back to business. I have GOT to post a picture of the size of my not BABY anymore babyboy.. omg he is huge already at 4 months EEK.

I'll look into those sites you gave me too!!  :hugsquish:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 30, 2011)

she has every right to be timid...most people treat piggys like a field mouse(not that i would ever harm a field mouse)..but im sure once u start giving her one on one luvin shell blossum....her eyes are really pretty.they look like their light colored.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 30, 2011)

Suz that pic of Muppet is STINKIN CUTE!


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 30, 2011)

I know this is a bunny blog but I had to say that Isabella is completely and utterly the most amazing little thing. we chilled out on the couch watching cake boss bahahhaha. she was in my arms her little head all tucked into my sweater and she was cooing like a dove. I have never heard that sound before.
She now comes to me when I have food for her. A big change since yesterday. 
This morning was hilarious. The boys take their turns out to run around. Babyboy is first because he hates to be in the crate worse than bunbun hates to be.
Sunday is MASSIVE animal cleaning time. I change the litter three times a week but I scrub and vaccuum and vinegarize the cage bottoms on Sundays. I change the kitty litter completely after having scooped all week.. it's a busy sunday morning every week. 
Well, the cat ( Manu)decided I didn't get to it quick enough today and she decided to poop NEXT to the box. It was not a dirty box since I scoop but it was after ten and she knows it gets down at 9-sh.
So, I clean her poop up.. gag..and I carry on with the cleaning.. and she watches me like a hawk.
As I am doing this Phin starts smashing his body against the cage because HE is late getting out LOL what do they have watches on them or something?????
He has a full blown tantrum.
SO, I finish the kitty stuff. Put Manu in the bedroom so the bunnies can have their time..
I let Phin out and he is like a horse! he is galloping through the livingroom jumping as high as my four year old's head.. She starts saying.. " umm mama, mama.. MAMAAAA" I go look and she is sitting on the floor with Phin flopped on her like a lazy dog. She is scared to move because he " likes it mama".
HE ROLLS ON HIS SIDE ALMOST HIS BACK.. and he lays there. She tickles his belly and I have never known a bunny to like this but then again I haven't got much experience and he is in his bliss.
He then takes off again, knocking over candle holders, making rugs scatter, throwing colouring books in the air.
I was laughing so hard I was crying.
Finally, he settles down. I snap some pics which I will post and after a longer period, I put him back in the doggy crate that I have to go into and sit in to vacuum all the loose poops. His cage is clean and sparkling but he gets mad because his mat is missing ( I needed to wash it)
So he has another tantrum and I ignore him and like a kid, he sulks and then does the dpf.
Then BunBun gets out and he does his typical racing course through the house, he goes the same way every single day. He goes around the room clockwise then down the hall then into the bathroom then back out again. I clean his cage, it takes forever because I have a four year old " are you done yet mama"? grrrr
So after BunBun has worn himself out and everything is nice and sparkly, I put him back in with a fresh piece of wood he loves to lie on and I sit down in my fav chair with a cold coffee ( i was too busy to drink it) I snap on the tv and I hear " coo coo squeak, squeak". I turn the tv off. the coo coo stops, I think,, must be the tv. I put the tv back on and I hear it quietly in the distance again. I turn it off and I can still hear it.
I go into my bedroom and see miss isabella with those baby blue eyes peeking out of her hidey house.. she had veggies, clean water so I picked her up and she did not run away or even try, I could sense she was so happy and thankful.
she is so incredibly vulnerable and this is part of what makes me so protective of her. She is just the best.
so I pass her to my oldest daughter and they chill and I take up the towel I am using for bedding. I read it was the best for them ( if you change it everyday). I shake it off into the garbage ( guinea pigs poop looks weird lol) and I soak the towel in vinegar and I put it in the wash. I replaced the towel with a beautiful pink one, which complements her colouring if I do say so.. and I am SO happy.
Nothing makes me happier than clean cages and happy animals.
life is good in the Boho home.
Pics coming tomorrow! must show off my babies  :inlove:


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 30, 2011)

*Suz wrote: *


> I just got an almost identical pen to what you just got. And it's for my flemmie
> 
> I had to put a shelf in there too, because Muppet LOVES to be up high and we have heated flooring. So I wanted to get her off that too.
> 
> ...


I meant to ask you a million times Susan, how much does Muppet weigh?
Phin is so heavy. I mean really heavy. He rivals my cat in terms of weight already and he is 4 months old. How much heavier do you think he'll get? I can barely lift him anymore and he wants to be carried EVERYWHERE, the sook. I sook my animals way too much. But Phin is now one massive bunny. The toddler I mind is easier to carry LOL


----------



## Nela (Jan 31, 2011)

Yay Trist, you got her! :biggrin2:Now, I absolutely love my bunnies, but I definitely do love guinea pigs. They are generally so easy going and the smallest things makes them happy for hours. They are so easy to feed and clean too. They are gentle souls in general and are quite happy with being handled. When I was 4, I had my frst guinea pig and I did everything with her. I colored with her in my lap, put her in a doll stroller and took her grocery shopping, watched cartoons with her, incorporated her in my barbie playing... Really, I think you get the point. Lol. 

Personally, I find them to be quite a bit simpler than bunnies. In many ways. On the other hand, bunnies have this attitude about them that guinea pigs don't have as much of that I just love so having both is a bit of everything. They are very vocal, which I also love. It seems your little girl will be calling you in no time Mine know their names now so they know exactly when I am speaking to them and go nuts. Lol. They always know when a treat is on the way. Oh and if I forgot or if I'm late...They let me know it. Lol.

Will you be getting her a friend? Another good site/forum is Wheekers. Your buns are so goofy. Hehehe :biggrin:Welcome home Isabella!


----------



## Suz (Jan 31, 2011)

Muppet is around 15 pounds now. She's 7 months old, so she could still get a bit bigger.It's hard for me to get a really accurate weight, just because she HATES being held so standing on the scale has to be quick so I don't get clawed to death 

I would think Phin still has more growing to do because he's young yet, but every single flemmie is going to be different . I was told that Flemish's can keep growing up to about 11 months of age. 

I wish I could hold Muppet like you get to hold Phin! Life would be so much easier! LOL But she does love to be pet (especially by my daughter) so she just come over to us when we're on the floor and lay down right next to us and wait for us to pet her. The diva...


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 31, 2011)

Sophie, she has completely captured my heart. I had no idea they could be so affectionate and so open about needing that attention. 
The little noises just melt my heart.
I'll check out that site too. I have been so busy my head is spinning!!! I read they do best in a herd but I'm nervous about bonding etc and whether she was properly sexed although it was an adoption so surely they would know?
she looks awfully young to me.
I'd hate to have two different sexes and find myself with more. 
my bunnies are definitely goofy LOL they light up my world I tell you. I have newly nicked phin.. " Puppy" he bounds through the house in a clumsy puppy way. BunBun is sure of himself as he is older so he doesn't look clumsy. Phin is like some wild thing who hasn't learned where his feet go yet LOL bahahahhaha.


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 31, 2011)

Suze, I can't imagine Phin being any heavier LOL he went through a stage of not wanting to be picked up but now he comes to me, goes on his back legs, his front legs are on my thighs and I have to pick him up. he looks so pitiful LOL he doesn't wait for the bunny hold, support his butt thing. the minute I bend down, he practically jumps into me lol

he even lets me put him on his back and rock him in the rocking chair. I'm going to get a baby bonnet and take a pic because it's just TOO cute.

He is seriously species confused. I mean seriously confused. LOL he got into the dry cat food last week and scarfed it down so fast I didn't get to him in time. he jumped onto a chair then onto the table where i keep it OUT OF THE BUNNIES WAY. lol I was a wreck but he seems to be a garbarator. He was fine. I watched his poop and his demeanor for five days until finally relaxing.

They keep me on my toes. That's for sure!!!


----------



## Suz (Jan 31, 2011)

OH! NOw I'm really jealous! I would lOVE it if Muppet would do that! However, she does come up to me and go on her hind legs. She'll then put a front paw on my leg. But I think she's just seeing if I have any good treats in my hand. This one's a pig as well. But if I try to put my hands under her to scoop up, Look Out! :X

And the species confusion is in full effect here too! I think she thinks she is a dog. She is always trying to lay down next to our dog Blue, and Blue just ain't havin it. LOL. Muppet will go and flop next to Blue, then Blue will wake up and turn her head to see what the noise was. She'll then see Muppet, look at me like "Are you kidding me?" and then get up and go lay down upstairs where Muppet is not allowed. LOL Poor Mupps.


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 31, 2011)

aww poor Muppet! and poor Blue lol I think Flemmies are the weirdest most wonderful bunnies ever. I'm so glad I made that decision. It's funny you know.. cats glare, dogs can glare or look ticked off/annoyed but I never thought bunnies could show such emotions on their faces too.

When Phin is sooking, he puts his chin to the floor and looks at me... just like a dog. He isn't allowed on the couch anymore because he likes to pee on it ( that's the only place he pees now except litterbox YAY!) but when I say, " Puppy, NO!! get down" he does listen but then he does his lay down with the chin thing.

teeheeeee


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 31, 2011)

i wish i could pick up my giants with ease...they are wayyy too heavy..Shermin i can get a hold of but its tricky to get all his feets and stuff tucked quick enough before he starts to panic...but once i do and i hold him up if im not careful he will trance himself out all by himself..then he is DEAD weight...hehe.if i slightly let his head lean back ..hes OUT!.
Ms, Perty i dont attempt to pick her up too often..shes even bigger then Sherm and a wildcat!i have war wounds from her..i just corral her around when i need to move her..
Trist i cant believe Phin asks to be picked up..ur so lucky to have a bun like that.! 
so does Isabelle have a new cage yet?.


----------



## tristaw. (Feb 1, 2011)

Lisa, how much do they weigh? When will Phin stop growing do you think? BunBun trances soooo easy too. Thank god because thats the only way we can trim his nails, give him meds etc. The first time he tranced years ago, I was terrified. I have this habit of rocking my animals, even the cats bahahhahaha. Manu loves it. Cassie only for a second then it's a jump off me, glare at me, start cleaning herself thing, so I don't cuddle her that way anymore, she obviously doesn't like it 
So when I was cuddling bunbun, he went limp and I was petrified I put him up to check to make sure everything was good and he snapped out of it and scared me silly LOL
and isabella.. arggh, hubby went out to get a cage. well, he got one, but it was a "guinea pig" cage which means a space no bigger than the tub thing she is in now. We returned it unused yesterday and I'm reading about C and C cages instead.
This weekend, I am going to get some panels. She seems happy for now but she is itty bitty. I want to personalize her space anyway.
what a cuddle bug she is. She was with my oldest daughter for almost two hours, burrowed in her sweater cooing.
and eat!! I swear on a smaller level, she eats as much as the bunnies.  and manu.. oh manu..that's a whole other story..and the reason I have bags under me eyes today.


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 3, 2011)

Cute Isabella  quite sometimes I didn't log on and you have new member ! Hip hip hooray !!!  Hehehehe. She's a real cute little piggy. She's quite big ( or it's just photo ) How old is she ? 
Sending warm welcome to gorgeous Isa  hehehe.


----------



## tristaw. (Feb 3, 2011)

Isn't she sweet, Vircia!! I love her to bits! she is teeny, she could fit in one hand if she wouldn't squirm so much!


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 4, 2011)

hehehe, lovely ! So did you get her new cage yet ? I'd love to see  Since you've made a wonderful cage for your bunny boy.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Feb 4, 2011)

hey forgot to tell ya Trist my Sherman weighs 15 lbs and females norm weigh more for any of the rabbit breeds,,,,Ms. Perty last time weighed 17 lbs but im kinda thinkin she might be more by now ..shes my Big Black Mamajama!!....and one ugly bunny..hehe good thing i luvs her...shes got a broken tail and A broken ear...and her face is really skinny to look at head on so u dont see her eyes .kinda like a fish...thats why we named her Ms Perty...but shes a neat bunny...she really is.she just yearns for lovin...sweet girl.


----------



## tristaw. (Feb 6, 2011)

Vircia, yes I did! I will have pictures soon. I got cool litter too. I don't remember what it's called but it's really soft and looks like a blend of cotton fluff and cardboard pieces LOL omg I'm tired. I'll just look at the package tomorrow 

Lisa!!! poor ms perty bahahahahha..
Phin is heavyyyyy already too but his parents were above 20 lbs so I expect he'll be the same. When he fully stands he is well over 3 ft. Big boy.

k, i'mm off to bed! nightnight xo


----------



## tristaw. (Feb 6, 2011)

my big babyboy


----------



## Flash Gordon (Feb 6, 2011)

oh my gosh look how long he is...hehe..and those hoppers are freakin AMAZING!!


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 6, 2011)

Is this a bunny train ? What a longggggg boy !  But cute, of course ! It amazes me every time I see Kimiko stretching out and boy ! she's longgg too.


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey Tristina. How are you and your bunny gang ? 
Miss you guys !


----------



## tristaw. (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi Vircia!, we're fine. Phin is a horse, BunBun is always chilled out happy and Isabella is finding her voice, she is LOUD lol. I haven't been online much. I've been busy busy. 

xo


----------



## Nela (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice to see you around Trist :biggrin:I gave my boys a cardboard box and some very thinly shredded paper to play with. They absolutely love it. It's always fun to see how such simple things can make piggies so happy. How are you taking to Isabella? Not too hard to take care of right? :biggrin2:'We're gonna need more pictures soon! Hehehe :biggrin2:


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 11, 2011)

Take care, Tris  talk to you later.


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 14, 2011)

:hearts Happy Valentine's day to you and your family 
Love and hugs 
From Kimiko's family.


----------



## Nela (Feb 17, 2011)

:waiting:

Hey Trist? 

I miss you!!!

Where ya hiding woman???


----------



## tristaw. (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm here. I'm worried about BunBun so I've been lurking and reading. I had him to the vet and it's not good. He has a rare cancer. The vet said to make him comfortable and love him. I had options of removal but given his already weak immune system since the cat attack, he didn't think he would survive an operation. I'm now having to agonize over letting nature run its course or euthanization but I have read extensively about it and it doesn't appear to be humane for rabbits as it is for dogs and cats.

He's eating well but has lost vision in both eyes. I'm giving him as much as he wants in terms of food. He is drinking, peeing, pooping and I reiki him quite a few times a day and he perks up after it for a few hours. I can feel from my hands where his pain is.

This is horrible. The strangest thing is how plush and healthy is fur is. It feels like it did when he was a teeny baby. Since the cat attack, it has been lack luster.

This decision is awful and I don't know what to do.
I hate the thought of him in pain but if putting him to sleep is traumatic and the ride to the vets would be too, I'm leaning strongly towards just keeping him home with me.


----------



## Nela (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm so very sorry Trist. Only you know what is best to do. I believe that if it all becomes too much, you will know when and if putting him to sleep would be necessary. For now, I can understand why you would want to keep him home. 

Much love to you both.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Feb 23, 2011)

Trist !! whats goin on with BunBun?? this is quite sudden i had no idea he was having probs!! now hes blind and has cancer????????


----------



## tristaw. (Feb 23, 2011)

It was quick, lisa, a week ago, I noticed a lump on his left hip area. I took him to the vet who palpated it only and said it was prob. a cyst. he told me to watch it and within two days!!! it was the size of a ping pong ball. the vet did blood tests and told me he has cancer and I don't remember the name of it..I've been so overwhelmed. After another vet visit, and more blood work, the vet said that his kidneys and liver were strained. He said we could remove the growth and give chemo but that if he survived the op (which he said was highly unlikely)he wouldn't survive the chemo. I had no idea cancer could spread like wildfire.
all within a week.
He is on pain killers, metacam again and i've been reiking him every few hours and he seems to perk up a bit after that. It's horrible. That's all I can say. My family says to be kind and put him to sleep. I just can't do it. I can't. I am deeply in tune with him. he is my heartbunny. I know what he is thinking and feeling as strange as I may sound saying that. I will know what he wants. 
I'm exhausted. I cry all the time away from him because I don't want to stress him out but last night I put him on my lap and he just laid there and I cried into his fur which had that babysmell to it.
He knows I love him and I feel his love back. This is a very intimate time. I don't want him to go at the vet's. I want him home with me so he can know how much he is loved and how I honoured what he wanted. If he wants to go to the vet, I'll know. I hope I'll know.


----------



## tristaw. (Feb 23, 2011)

thank you Sophie xoxo


----------



## Flash Gordon (Feb 23, 2011)

oh noooo Trist.....take a pic of it ,i wanna see.

give him a big ol squeeze from me...


----------



## Nela (Feb 24, 2011)

Thinking of you... :hearts


----------



## tristaw. (Feb 24, 2011)

I can't take a picture. i don't want this time with him with a camera on him. I don't want a reminder of this when he does pass on. thank you for the hug, i will definitely give him one from you :hearts


----------



## tristaw. (Feb 24, 2011)

thank you sophie :hearts


----------



## tristaw. (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, last night was interesting. BunBun was extra energetic like he used to be. My kids and I were happy crying to watch him. It was easy to forget he is ill. He seemed so happy which I needed to see and I'm glad I didn't make "that" decision.

He went over to Phin's cage and they laid side by side through the bars and Phin licked BunBun's head. They really haven't had a mucho close relationship given that they are both boys, I assume, but this time, Phin was very loving toward BunBun. They laid like that for nearly an hour.

I had Isabella/Rico on my lap and she/he put her head on my arm. She has never been that relaxed. It was the perfect animal night. The cats were calm and when BunBun was running around, Manu just laid on the floor and when he came over SHE licked his head.

Just some blissed out moments in a worried house. We so needed that. Sometimes it's easy to get bogged down in the heaviness of what's going on but for the four hours that BunBun was out and was energetic again, just like he used to be, I was able to get the unhappiness/worry out of my mind.

Awesome night. Amazing night.


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 25, 2011)

Dear tris, 
 I'm so speechless after I read your blog. I'm truly sorry for what you guys have been through and for Bunbun's sickness and... oh this is hard.  I'm really sorry for bring gone so long and didn't know what you've been facing with. I wish you and Bunbun the best. In my opinion, I think you did the right thing. Home is the warmest and the nicest place for Bunbun. He loves you, he loves your home. There won't be any other place he wants to be. The love you give him will make things easier and better, you know ? I'm so glad to hear that Bunbun is a happy baby boy and really has great time, the most luckiest thing...is that he has you ! I'm here now, Tris. Whenever you need to talk or anything. Please let me know. 
Kisses and hugs for you and Bunbun :kiss1:


----------



## tristaw. (Feb 25, 2011)

thank you so much Vircia :hugsquish:


----------



## Bunny parents (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey, it's been quite some times already...how's everything there ?


----------



## tristaw. (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Vircia, I'm around, mainly just reading. It makes me sad sometimes because I'm watching BunBun failing. It's so hard. Somedays I wish he would choose to pass on because it's hard to see him this way but I can not make that final decision. He doesn't seem in pain but spends 90% of the time sleeping.
He falls asleep sitting up or with his head in his feeding bowl. I know it won't be long and I don't want to prolong his suffering but I won't ever forget when my Simon was put to sleep. It wasn't pleasant or peaceful, that's why I am just making BunBun as comfortable as I can right now.
Other than that, I try to be upbeat. Phin is huge now.. He's a character.. I feel guilty because most of my energy and attention is on BunBun. phin gets lots of attention from everyone else thank god but I haven't cuddled him in about a week. He is out running around, having fun but I'm scared our bond has weakened since I am spending my time with BunBun.
So so hard.
Blah.
Hugs Vircia xo Thanks for asking about us


----------



## tristaw. (Mar 9, 2011)

I am so proud of my daughter!!!! I can't even tell you how much. She has bad asthma the last 5 years and she has a puffer etc. She went for allergy testing yesterday and she was told she was allergic to grasses, timothy hay, RABBITS but she is ok with cats.
The allergist grrrrr said to her we should "get rid of the rabbits" She FREAKED and said "you have GOT to be kidding me"
She said she would move out before she would let something like that happen!!
Needless to say she is not moving out, she was just making a point. 
I said to her, "you would have had to move out because my bunnies are going nowhere!"
so proud.
BunBun is having a good day today, that warms my heart. He is running around again. So it's good days and bad but today is a good day 
The guinea pig who I believe is a male, and now named Rico is the sweetest thing ever.... The first time I saw him do a guinea pig "binky" we thought something was wrong with him lol he ran like a buffalo, shoulders all hunched and doing these crazy head things, front legs all stiff as he did his thing..
I am going to take pictures today. I have to share this stuff in pics 
I'm excited too because I'm making a room just for my babyboy Phin, that way he will be out all the time but somewhere safe and at night he can sleep in his cage.


----------



## Bunny parents (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm glad Bunbun is doing okay. That boy deserves happy days  Guinea pigs have their own "binky" ? Wow, I didn't know. I wish I can see one.


----------



## Nela (Mar 10, 2011)

Good to hear Trist.I am glad things are going well. I hope her allergy isn't too severe. It's not so easy to deal with especially combined with asthma when it's bad. 

So Isabella is now a boy? :confused2:Heh. Lol. 

Vircia, I'll try to get a video of my boys popcorning (that's what they call the guinea pig binky) for you.


----------



## tristaw. (Mar 20, 2011)

It's been awhile since I updated so thought I would pop on. I have a few new pics too.. one of my babyboy who is not such a baby anymore and one of my heart bunny BunBun who is what I call a miracle bunny.

Despite his bleak diagnosis, you'd swear there was nothing wrong with him. Tonight is Sunday, Bunny cleaning and grooming night. Phin HATES it.. BunBun LOVES it.. so cages cleaned, nails trimmed ( yes I learned to do it myself GULP) I gave BunBun a butt bath and he loves it.

He gets all happy excited after he is groomed. Binky central. 

He has a runny eye that I have to take him in for and one of the lumps on his neck which is abscessed from a scratch supposedly because his teeth are fine.. but he is still one handsome boy.

He's been through so much but he is the energizer bunny, he keeps on going and going and going. 

Anyway, here are some pictures


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 20, 2011)

Great pictures, so cute!


----------



## tristaw. (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks Dave!


----------



## tristaw. (Mar 25, 2011)

well I'm so proud of myself. I had gone on kijiji and had noticed all sorts of ads stating " bunnies ready for easter". so it made me furious and I put in my own ad. I went on about the care of a bunny both physical AND emotional. I stated what they needed and that they were not great *gifts* for kids and that there were ads on there for rabbits who were 1 year old and older who were being rehomed due to children "losing interest". WOW was I furious.

Surprisingly, I got emails telling me off but I also got one from some guy who has 4 rabbits and he told me I rocked . That made me feel great! 

Today was a really great day. My sister came down from a province away and she chilled with my guinea pig. He loved her!!! so I snapped some pictures.

Tonight, I'm attempting a photo shoot of Babyboy. It's so much harder with a crappy camera getting shots of bunnies. The guinea pig loves to pose so it wasn't hard at all.

Hope you like them!!


----------



## Nela (Mar 30, 2011)

Awwwww look at your piggie! I love the one dark nostril and hair. Hehehehe :biggrin:How have you taken to guinea pig ownership? Are you planning on getting another yet?


----------



## tristaw. (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes, he is pretty sweet but NO MORE ANIMALS!! lol
I want to be able to give them all cuddle time and the more I have the less I can cuddle!!
but it's hard because they are so sweet so I have to suck it up and be happy with the 2 cats, 2 bunnies and 1 guinea piggie


----------



## tristaw. (Jun 22, 2011)

It's been a very long time since I checked in here. I missed the place and was waiting for that little push telling me to come back.

BunBun my heart bunny died in my arms on May 29th at 6 2o pm. It wasn't unexpected but that didn't make it any easier. I'm deeply grateful that I was able to hold him wrapped in a baby blanket and rocking him when he chose to go.

I miss him terribly but in the end, the week before he died, he was getting very ill and by that sunday, I knew when I picked him up and he sort of completely melted into me, that it was his time. I was going to take him to the vet but he chose to die at home with me and I'm blessed by that.

So, now I have babyboy here, who is even more the escape artist, he can pull his dog crate door up and off the hooks and gets out quietly after a few noisy first attempts. He is a huge Flemmie, growing and growing and eating and eating and eating.

I've stopped worrying about what he eats because he scarfs everything down so fast I can't keep up. After I discover that he's escaped I noticed that the cat food dish has gone down quite a bit. I've also caught him up on the table helping himself to anything he finds.

And the guinea piggy,, the noisy guinea piggy is living the sweet life so all's well here except I miss my bunbun... my heart goes out to anyone who has had that kind of tear to their heart. It hasn't gotten easier except that about 20 minutes after he died, I felt him. his lightness, his relief, his joy. No one can convince me that what I felt was not real.

My faith in god was renewed when that feeling came over me. ahhh my bunbun..I will love you forever. :hearts


----------



## Bunny parents (Jun 23, 2011)

TRIS !!!  Such a long long longgggg time. I'm so sorry about BunBun.  How are you feeling ? What a silly question... I know. Take it easy, ok? He's in peace without any pain and I'm sure he misses you guys too. 
I've been on and off from RO, my life seems to be more busy and crazy since we've moved to Kielce, but we like it here. Kimiko is doing okay. She likes it here 'cause she has more space to hop. I miss you. I miss Lisa and Brandy too, especially Lisa.  I'm sooo glad to hear from you. Pls don't be gone so long.  So guinea pig, huh ? Cute. Okay, that's it for now. It's almost time for dinner and I gotta go. Miss you, Tris. Again, we are so sorry for your loss. 
Take care, :hug1


----------



## tristaw. (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi Vircia! so you've moved! I'm glad you like it where you are! I'm glad Kimi likes it too  I miss Lisa and Brandy too. I haven't been on in so long. I've been busy and actually have been feeling really down in the dumps so I didn't have the desire to do much on the computer.

The winter has been endless and I guess everyone here is sick of it and even though it isn't winter, we've had a lot of rain.

I took my Flemmie in the car last week. My hubby was driving and Babyboy was in my arms. We took him to the vet to have his nails trimmed and he LOVED it. He just watched out the window and when he went to get up and move, I just said, " Baby, lay down" and he did just like a puppy would.

He is so beautiful. he has horse's eyes with very long lashes. I must take some photos of him.

He's become a bit of a cable chewer lately but only when I have my back turned. he is SO smart. We are having an issue with finding a big enough litter box. I'm using this massive tupperware plastic container and it is HUGE but he keeps peeing over the side of it. lol
It's been a rough few months. My daughter's friend was murdered so I have had to cope with her grief and my own and then BunBun finally passing which was a relief but also my heart was broken.
I'm starting to snap out of it. 
Btw, Vircia, I had to make a new facebook account if you wondered where I went. There was a privacy issue that no one could explain to me so I made a new account. I can add you if you want.
xo


----------



## Bunny parents (Jun 25, 2011)

Well, I can cheer you up by telling you that you aren't the only who is dealing with rains. It rains a lot here. 
Yes, you have to post some pics of you boy. I'd love to see him. I'm so sorry to hear about your daughter's friend. 
About litter box, I hope you can find sth. Pls add me on your new facebook account. It'd be nice to have you in touch. I really miss the old time here on RO. Ok, it's almost 3 am here. I'll write to you later. 
Hugs.


----------



## Nela (Jun 27, 2011)

Yaaaaaaaaay Tris!

It's so good to see you posting again. Again, sorry about you lil guy. I'm glad you were right there with him. My heartbun also died in my arms. It is such a sad thing to go through but I agree that in the end, it is nice to have been there with them.

I think we are really due for pictures now though!

Phin must be sooooo big. He sure sounds like a hoot! Hehehe. I'm glad you are still enjoying your piggy as well. She's just so cute. 

Big hugs to you! Send your daughter my love too. It can't be easy having to deal with that sort of thing. I look forward to hearing more. :biggrin:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 2, 2011)

I am just a little behind in reading blogs.:biggrin2:

I am so sorry about Bunbun.


----------

